# Roof rack for car without existing rails?



## Solitude (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey guys... been forever since Ive posted on here. I got a new car and would like to get a roof rack for both my bikes, and my kayak. I got a 2019 civic, and it does not have any existing roof rails of any kind.

Im wondering if anyone here has any experience with any roof racks that they would recommend?

Ideally I would like to find a universal rack, something in the $100-200 range if at all possible.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I had a VW Jetta that did not have factory rails as well as a Ford Focus ST. Yakima makes towers that will work. The VW actually was awesome because under the weather strip there were metal studs designed for the attachment of these towers. Made it super easy and secure. The ST did not have these studs and I had to use clips. They were a little janky but ended up working just fine. You won't get this setup for $200 or less though. Not even close...unless you find something used. Roof racks suck anyways.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

What he said ^^. You'll need to use clip-style feet. Just go to the Thule or Yakima sites and plug in your car. It'll be twice as expensive as you think it should be. Definitely not $200 and that's not even factoring in the bike rack itself, that's just the rail system.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have you looked at the prices of roof rack components? carrying a bike and a kayak on your roof is going to cost a minimum of $1000.

I used to sell and install Thule roof racks. you have to buy the clips/ feet that were designed specifically for your car, then towers, bars, and the bike rack itself. that's going to cost a LOT more than $200, unless you find some of the parts used. you might be able to find the parts on the used market and just buy the clips and feet new.

Since your post didn't have any specifics, I can't look up what you need, but you can find it here:
https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/roof-rack/roof-racks


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, I'm gonna put my 1,000+ $ bikes and kayak on a $150 rack. Get a job and spend the money. 

You do know there's a forum for car & bike racks, right?

https://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-racks/


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You might get the towers alone (no crossbars, none of the adapters for your specific vehicle, no locks, no carriers) for about $200.

Each carrier you attach to that base rack will probably cost $100-$300.

I have roof racks for 2 vehicles because I also deal with boats (canoe, in my case). Most bike hauling duties are done with a hitch rack, but I have a couple of roof trays I can also use for some situations, like when I need to add capacity.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I did get a full roof rack system that was well used for like $250 with two bike trays like 7 or 8 years ago. When I had my Jetta. Worked out great since I bought it from a girl that also drove a Jetta. When I switched it to my ST I had to buy new clips and then again when I got my Crosstrek. When when it went on my Outback it needed new towers to use the factory crossbars which weren't cheap. Finally smartened up and installed a hitch and bought a hitch mount rack.

Used is the only way you'll get a bike rack system worth using for anywhere close to $200 but I'd still expect to end up paying a bit more than that even for used.


----------

